# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رشته داروسازی

## LIKELIGHT

*سلام
دوستان بازم من و کلی سوال!!
دوستان این رشته داروسازی چه طور هست اینده اش چه طوری اگه خودتان دانشجو یا فارغ از تحصیل این رشته هستید نظرتون چیه؟؟   یا اگه کسی رو میشناسید سختی هاش چیه؟؟ مزیتش چیه ؟؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کتید

مزیت های این رشته نسبه به سایر رشته های پزشکی و همچنین معایبش
با تشکر*

----------


## LIKELIGHT

UP

----------


## LIKELIGHT

UP

----------


## Hellish

من خودم چون هدفم دارو هستش در موردش زیاد خوندم...بعضیا دنبال اینن که پنج یا شش ساله که دکتری گرفتن برن داروخونه بزنن اما داروسازی همش همین نیست!!!!


اونایی ک دکتری عمومی گرفتن به شرط داشتن معدل بالا میتونن امتحان تخصص بدن که تقریبا ۴سال تخصصش طول میکشه....گرایش های متفاوتی هم داره مثل فارماسیوتیکس (علاقه خودم)دارو صنعتیه..


از لحاظ سختی خیلی سختی داره...دروس پایه اش بعضیا با بچه های پزشکی یکیه...حفظ کردنت هم باید خوب باشه....زبان انگلیسیت باید خوب باشه...داروساز بودن ینی هم پزشک هم مشاور!

----------


## Aries

من خودم دوس دارم تو این رشته قبول شم یه سری تحقیقاتی کردم
مزیت:
مدت تحصیلش کوتاه تر از دو رشته ی دیگس 
سریع تر وارده بازاره کار میشی البته تحت شرایطی که یکیشون معدله 
و البته قبول شدن هم راحت تر از اون دوتاس
سرو کله زدن با بیمار و بیمارستان توش خیلی کمتر از اون دوتاس
وقت آزاد بیشتری نسبت به اون دو تا داری به عنوان یک داروساز
و.....
معایب:
بخوای خودت دارو خونه بزنی تقریبا آسفالت میشی شرایطش خیلی سخته
سرمایه ی قابل توجه هم میخواد
درساش سخته نسبتا
برای کسایی که با حفظیات مشکل دارن سخته یه خورده
و...
ولی بهتره باز از یکی که تو این رشته الان داره درس میخونه بپرسی هیشکی بهتر از یه دانشجو شرایطو نمیدونه

----------


## LIKELIGHT

> من خودم دوس دارم تو این رشته قبول شم یه سری تحقیقاتی کردم
> مزیت:
> مدت تحصیلش کوتاه تر از دو رشته ی دیگس 
> سریع تر وارده بازاره کار میشی البته تحت شرایطی که یکیشون معدله 
> و البته قبول شدن هم راحت تر از اون دوتاس
> سرو کله زدن با بیمار و بیمارستان توش خیلی کمتر از اون دوتاس
> وقت آزاد بیشتری نسبت به اون دو تا داری به عنوان یک داروساز
> و.....
> معایب:
> ...


میشه بیشتر این مشکل داروخونه زدن رو توضیح بدین مشکلاتش چیه؟؟؟ من هدفم اینه در اینده یه داروخونه داشته باشم با یه درامد متوسط به بالا بکی هم پدر من جانباز هست 15% 
درسته این جانبازی هم تاثیرگذاره؟؟؟ من خودم الان تو یه شهر محروم هستم (تو کنکور منطقه 2) برای مغازه زدن وام هم میدن مثل وام هایی که به سنوگرافی و دندان پزشکی..... میدن

----------


## Aries

> میشه بیشتر این مشکل داروخونه زدن رو توضیح بدین مشکلاتش چیه؟؟؟ من هدفم اینه در اینده یه داروخونه داشته باشم با یه درامد متوسط به بالا بکی هم پدر من جانباز هست 15% 
> درسته این جانبازی هم تاثیرگذاره؟؟؟ من خودم الان تو یه شهر محروم هستم (تو کنکور منطقه 2) برای مغازه زدن وام هم میدن مثل وام هایی که به سنوگرافی و دندان پزشکی..... میدن


از تاثیر جانبازی اطلاعی ندارم ولی مشکلات زدن داروخونه دیگه واضحه باید سرمایه ی لازم برا خرید(نه اجاره) مغازه رو داشته باشی و همچنین دارو 
البته وام هم که میدن...
درکل دارو خونه زدن دیر و زود داره....

----------


## arefeh78

یکی دیگه از مشکلات داروخونه زدن گرفتن امتیاز ه   کار حضرت فیله 
من شوهر دختر خالم داروساز ه در کل از رشتش راضیه ولی میگه من دوست داشتم برم پزشکی بابام نذاشت
الان 29 سالشه داره تو داروخانه کار میکنه با ماهی 7 ملیون 
تصمیم داره داروخونه بزنه 
ولی الان تنها مشکلش داشتن سرمایه و امتیازه
نسبت به خانومش که پزشکی میخونه خیلی راحت تره یعنی کارشون کمتر وقت ازاد بیشتریم داره
در ضمن اگه ادمی هستس که خیلی خوش گذرونی حتما برو داروسازی 
پزشکی خیلی درس خوندن میخواد باید همش تو خونه بشینی درس بخونی
من چون خیلی روحیه ی خوش گذرونی دارم داروسازی انتخاب میکنم که هم در کنارش درس بخونم هم کار کنم و هم به تفریحاتم برسم
 :Yahoo (4): البته ایشا...

----------


## LIKELIGHT

> یکی دیگه از مشکلات داروخونه زدن گرفتن امتیاز ه   کار حضرت فیله 
> من شوهر دختر خالم داروساز ه در کل از رشتش راضیه ولی میگه من دوست داشتم برم پزشکی بابام نذاشت
> الان 29 سالشه داره تو داروخانه کار میکنه با ماهی 7 ملیون 
> تصمیم داره داروخونه بزنه 
> ولی الان تنها مشکلش داشتن سرمایه و امتیازه
> نسبت به خانومش که پزشکی میخونه خیلی راحت تره یعنی کارشون کمتر وقت ازاد بیشتریم داره
> در ضمن اگه ادمی هستس که خیلی خوش گذرونی حتما برو داروسازی 
> پزشکی خیلی درس خوندن میخواد باید همش تو خونه بشینی درس بخونی
> من چون خیلی روحیه ی خوش گذرونی دارم داروسازی انتخاب میکنم که هم در کنارش درس بخونم هم کار کنم و هم به تفریحاتم برسم
> البته ایشا...


اقا واقعا ممنون که وقت میزارید و کمک  میکنید 
الان فقط یه مسئله اینی که گفتین طرف ماهی 7 ملیون درامد داره یعنی فقط از کار کردن تو مغازه دیگرون این درامدو داره؟؟؟ پس ادم خودش داروخونه داشته باشه درامدش چقدره؟؟
اقا من یکم صفر کیلومترم میشه راهنمایی کنید 
پس با این اوصاف ارزش داره ادم تو پردیسم دارو بخونه

----------


## Hellish

آشنای ما تهران داروخون شبانه روزی داره

خییییییییلی پولداره  :Yahoo (4): همینو بگم وخلاص!

----------


## sinatz

سلام
تو یه تاپیک مشابه من نظر دادم الانم همون رو کپی می کنم :
باباي من داروساز هست ، منم به همين دليل مي خوام داروسازي برم .
يه شعاري هست در رابطه با رشته هاي تاپ تجربي كه بابام هميشه اين رو واسه من تكرار كنه : 
درسش رو داروساز ها مي خونن ، پزش رو پزشكا مي دن ، پولش رو دندون پزشكا در ميارن 
اونجوري كه باباي من ميگه داروسازي خيلي شغل پر مشغله اي هست ، حداقل تو ايران !
شما فارغ التحصيل هم كه بشي بايد يكي دو سال طرح بگذروني بعد كه واسه امتياز داروخانه اقدام مي كني ، يه سرمايه اي مي خواي كه دارو بخري و ...
بعد چون داروخانه ها با بيمه ها قرارداد دارن ، بيمه ها كلا خيلي اذيت مي كنن ، پولي كه بايد به حساب داروخانه ها بريزن رو خيلي دير مي دن !
البته اين مشكلاتي كه گفتم فكر كنم مختص ايران باشه ، تو خارج مشكلاتش كمتره فكر كنم .
در كل شغل خوبي هست ، من به شخصه داروسازي رو به پزشكي ترجيح مي دم .
علاقه شخصيه ديگه 
در رابطه با درسشم فكر كنم همون ٦ سال هست !
در آخر هم فقط مي خوام بگم كه قصد من انتقال اطلاعات هست ، قصدم اين نيست كه با گفتن سختي ها شما رو زده كنم ، اميدوارم گفته هام واست مفيد باشه .
در رابطه با درآمد هم والا از بقيه پزشكي و دندان بيشتر نباشه كمتر نيست ، البته مكان داروخانه خيلي مهمه ، ما گرگان زندگي مي كنيم ، داروخانه ي باباي من مكانش خيلي خوب نيست واسه همين بابام ميگه كه داروخانه هاي ديگه خيلي بيشتر در ميارن 
بازم ميگم قصد من دل زده كردن شما نيستا ، سوء تفاهم نشه 
اگه علاقه شخصيت هست داروسازي ، همين رشته رو برو به حرف هيچكيم گوش نكن

----------


## The JoKer

> آشنای ما تهران داروخون شبانه روزی داره
> 
> خییییییییلی پولداره همینو بگم وخلاص!


اون اشناتون چه قدر سابقه کار داشته ؟ 
چه قدر درامد اولیه داشته ؟ 
مدرکه تحصیلیش از کدوم دانشگاه بوده ؟ 
چه قدر عرضه کار کردن داشته ؟ 
مرد بوده یا زن ؟ 
چه ویژگی های شخصیتی داشته ؟ که تونسته به این جا برسه !!!
اقا این جوری نمیشه که یک ادم پولدار دیدین بگین بریم اون رشته !!!!
هر کسی یک ویژگی ها و یک استعداد هایی داره که میتونه توی یک شغل خاص موفق بشه 
ایا همه داروسازا به اندازه اشنای شما درامد دارن ؟

----------


## Hellish

> اون اشناتون چه قدر سابقه کار داشته ؟ 
> چه قدر درامد اولیه داشته ؟ 
> مدرکه تحصیلیش از کدوم دانشگاه بوده ؟ 
> چه قدر عرضه کار کردن داشته ؟ 
> مرد بوده یا زن ؟ 
> چه ویژگی های شخصیتی داشته ؟ که تونسته به این جا برسه !!!
> اقا این جوری نمیشه که یک ادم پولدار دیدین بگین بریم اون رشته !!!!
> هر کسی یک ویژگی ها و یک استعداد هایی داره که میتونه توی یک شغل خاص موفق بشه 
> ایا همه داروسازا به اندازه اشنای شما درامد دارن ؟


حالا تو چرا جوش میزنی!براش شفاف سازی کردم ک بدونه در امدش خیلی خوبه

امروزه برای هر کاری وام میدن برای شروع اولیش پس سرمایه اولیه رو میشه به دست آورد!

در ضمن ...من با دیدن پولدار بودن ایشون تصمیم نگرفتم برای رشته ای که هدفمه ....من واقعا علاقه دارم به داروسازی....دنبال داروخونه  زدن هم نیستم!

هر چند دلیلی نداشت اینو کامل واسه شما توضیح بدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## LIKELIGHT

> سلام
> تو یه تاپیک مشابه من نظر دادم الانم همون رو کپی می کنم :
> باباي من داروساز هست ، منم به همين دليل مي خوام داروسازي برم .
> يه شعاري هست در رابطه با رشته هاي تاپ تجربي كه بابام هميشه اين رو واسه من تكرار كنه : 
> درسش رو داروساز ها مي خونن ، پزش رو پزشكا مي دن ، پولش رو دندون پزشكا در ميارن 
> اونجوري كه باباي من ميگه داروسازي خيلي شغل پر مشغله اي هست ، حداقل تو ايران !
> شما فارغ التحصيل هم كه بشي بايد يكي دو سال طرح بگذروني بعد كه واسه امتياز داروخانه اقدام مي كني ، يه سرمايه اي مي خواي كه دارو بخري و ...
> بعد چون داروخانه ها با بيمه ها قرارداد دارن ، بيمه ها كلا خيلي اذيت مي كنن ، پولي كه بايد به حساب داروخانه ها بريزن رو خيلي دير مي دن !
> البته اين مشكلاتي كه گفتم فكر كنم مختص ايران باشه ، تو خارج مشكلاتش كمتره فكر كنم .
> ...


واقعا عالیه ممنون از لطفی که کردید 
خیلی خوبه وقتی ادم میخواد یه راهیو بره سختی هاشو بدونه
اگه نمایل بودید میتونید بگید میانگین درامد ماهیانتون چقدر هست؟؟؟

----------


## The JoKer

> حالا تو چرا جوش میزنی!براش شفاف سازی کردم ک بدونه در امدش خیلی خوبه
> 
> امروزه برای هر کاری وام میدن برای شروع اولیش پس سرمایه اولیه رو میشه به دست آورد!
> 
> در ضمن ...من با دیدن پولدار بودن ایشون تصمیم نگرفتم برای رشته ای که هدفمه ....من واقعا علاقه دارم به داروسازی....دنبال داروخونه  زدن هم نیستم!
> 
> هر چند دلیلی نداشت اینو کامل واسه شما توضیح بدم


بابا با حرفایی که شما زدی نزدیک بود منم تغییر رشته بدم و بیام برای دارو  :Yahoo (50): 
والا !!!!

----------


## The JoKer

> حالا تو چرا جوش میزنی!براش شفاف سازی کردم ک بدونه در امدش خیلی خوبه
> 
> امروزه برای هر کاری وام میدن برای شروع اولیش پس سرمایه اولیه رو میشه به دست آورد!
> 
> در ضمن ...من با دیدن پولدار بودن ایشون تصمیم نگرفتم برای رشته ای که هدفمه ....من واقعا علاقه دارم به داروسازی....دنبال داروخونه  زدن هم نیستم!
> 
> هر چند دلیلی نداشت اینو کامل واسه شما توضیح بدم


راستی شما اگر داروسازی نمیخاید بزنید پس میرین دارو چیکار کنین؟ 
البته که دخترا دغدغه مالی ندارن اما بازم !!!!!

----------


## arefeh78

> اقا واقعا ممنون که وقت میزارید و کمک  میکنید 
> الان فقط یه مسئله اینی که گفتین طرف ماهی 7 ملیون درامد داره یعنی فقط از کار کردن تو مغازه دیگرون این درامدو داره؟؟؟ پس ادم خودش داروخونه داشته باشه درامدش چقدره؟؟
> اقا من یکم صفر کیلومترم میشه راهنمایی کنید 
> پس با این اوصاف ارزش داره ادم تو پردیسم دارو بخونه


بله ارزشش داره ولی ایشون تو بزرگترین داروخانه اصفهان که اسمش جالینوس هست کار میکنه خوب طبیعتا حقوقش یکم بالاست
ولی حتی اگه خیلی کارتون نگیره تو بد ترین حالت ممکن حقوقتون از 2 میلیون  پایین تر نمیاد
دعا کنید کارتون بگیره گاهی اگه داروخانه مال خودتون باشه حقوقتون به ماهی 200 ملیونم میرسه
الان دارو خانه جالینوس ماهی 250 ملیون در میاره 
بستگی به خودتون و میزان موفقیتتون تو بازار کارم داره
یه چیز دیگم هست ایشون سربازی نرفت بعد گذاشت بعد گرفتن تخصص و پی اج دی
سربازیش افتاد  بیمارستان
دم دره خونشون صبحا 9 میره 12 میاد خونه کلا زندگیش خیلی اوپنه
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arefeh78

> راستی شما اگر داروسازی نمیخاید بزنید پس میرین دارو چیکار کنین؟ 
> البته که دخترا دغدغه مالی ندارن اما بازم !!!!!


داروسازی که فقط زدن دارو خونه نیست
یکی از شاخه ادامه کار دارو خونه هست
من به شخصه دوست دارم برم داروساری تحقیقاتی
یه ازمایشگاه داروسازی داشته باشم 
جون با هدفم همخونی بیشتری داره
بعدش اگه همه داروسازا میرفتن دارو خونه میزدن
کی دارو میساخت ؟؟کی دارو ها را مورد مطالعه قرار میداد ؟؟کی به دانشجو های دارو سازی درس میداد؟؟
کی لوازم ارایشی های جور وا جور درست میکرد؟؟
کی دارو اختراع میکرد :Yahoo (4): ؟؟

خود ایشون میخوان برن دارو صنعتی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## The JoKer

> داروسازی که فقط زدن دارو خونه نیست
> یکی از شاخه ادامه کار دارو خونه هست
> من به شخصه دوست دارم برم داروساری تحقیقاتی
> یه ازمایشگاه داروسازی داشته باشم 
> جون با هدفم همخونی بیشتری داره
> بعدش اگه همه داروسازا میرفتن دارو خونه میزدن
> کی دارو میساخت ؟؟کی دارو ها را مورد مطالعه قرار میداد ؟؟کی به دانشجو های دارو سازی درس میداد؟؟
> کی لوازم ارایشی های جور وا جور درست میکرد؟؟
> کی دارو اختراع میکرد؟؟
> ...


اینایی که شما گفتین برای ادمای بیکاری به درد میخوره که اهدافشون دیره بازه و تقریبا از لحاظ مالی اوکین !!!!! 
البته به غیر از تدریس 
در ضمن خیلی هم علاقه داشته باشن که خودشون رو وقف این کارا بکنند

----------


## amir 1378

سلام داروسازی منطقه 2 چه رتبه ای میخواد؟

----------


## Hellish

> راستی شما اگر داروسازی نمیخاید بزنید پس میرین دارو چیکار کنین؟ 
> البته که دخترا دغدغه مالی ندارن اما بازم !!!!!


دکتری عمومی بعدشم تخصص گرایش داروسازی صنعتی (فارماسیوتیکس)+بعدا ایشالله استاد دانشگاهم میشم  :Yahoo (4): 

از لحاظ مالی هم خدا بزرگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## par.rah

> دکتری عمومی بعدشم تخصص گرایش داروسازی صنعتی (فارماسیوتیکس)+بعدا ایشالله استاد دانشگاهم میشم 
> 
> از لحاظ مالی هم خدا بزرگه



چقدر اهدافت مشخصه :Yahoo (1): 
من همه گرایش های دارو واسم جذابه

----------


## par.rah

> سلام داروسازی منطقه 2 چه رتبه ای میخواد؟


بستگی به شهرتون داره مثلا تهران تا حدود 600 بود اما شهرای نزدیک تهران مثل کرج حتی 1400 هم بوده

----------


## _LuNa_

> سلام داروسازی منطقه 2 چه رتبه ای میخواد؟



سلام.

شمابه سایت قلم چی مراجعه کنین.

توقسمت قبولی های سالهای گذشته با(انتخاب رشته ی موردنظرتون
)،آخرین رتبه قبولی درهر منطقه در اون رشته واستون مشخص میشه.

----------


## par.rah

> *سلام
> دوستان بازم من و کلی سوال!!
> دوستان این رشته داروسازی چه طور هست اینده اش چه طوری اگه خودتان دانشجو یا فارغ از تحصیل این رشته هستید نظرتون چیه؟؟   یا اگه کسی رو میشناسید سختی هاش چیه؟؟ مزیتش چیه ؟؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کتید
> 
> مزیت های این رشته نسبه به سایر رشته های پزشکی و همچنین معایبش
> با تشکر*



درس ها واقعا سخته  :Yahoo (1): 
شما باید به اندازه دانشجوی شیمی شیمی بدونی و در حد پزشکی هم اطلاعات پزشکی داشته باشی و انگار داری دو رشته میخونی و 11 ترمه یعنی حدود 5.5 ساله دکتری عمومی میگیری
بازرا کارش خوبه! اگه سرمایه نداشته باشی و در داروخونه ها مسئول فنی وایسی یک شیفت در روز(معادل 6 ساعت) حداقل 4.1 میلیون درآمد خواهی داشت و خب فیلدای تحقیقی و صنعتی و .... هم زیاده کلا رشته ایه که به سختی میتونی آدمی بدون کار یا با درآمد پایین تر از 6 تومن پیدا کنی

----------


## zz.nnt

> درس ها واقعا سخته 
> شما باید به اندازه دانشجوی شیمی شیمی بدونی و در حد پزشکی هم اطلاعات پزشکی داشته باشی و انگار داری دو رشته میخونی و 11 ترمه یعنی حدود 5.5 ساله دکتری عمومی میگیری
> بازرا کارش خوبه! اگه سرمایه نداشته باشی و در داروخونه ها مسئول فنی وایسی یک شیفت در روز(معادل 6 ساعت) حداقل 4.1 میلیون درآمد خواهی داشت و خب فیلدای تحقیقی و صنعتی و .... هم زیاده کلا رشته ایه که به سختی میتونی آدمی بدون کار یا با درآمد پایین تر از 6 تومن پیدا کنی


شنیدم که برای پایان نامه خیلی سخت میگیرن طوری که خیلیا نمیتونن تو ۵سال و نیم تمومش کنن.درسته؟

----------


## LIKELIGHT

> درس ها واقعا سخته 
> شما باید به اندازه دانشجوی شیمی شیمی بدونی و در حد پزشکی هم اطلاعات پزشکی داشته باشی و انگار داری دو رشته میخونی و 11 ترمه یعنی حدود 5.5 ساله دکتری عمومی میگیری
> بازرا کارش خوبه! اگه سرمایه نداشته باشی و در داروخونه ها مسئول فنی وایسی یک شیفت در روز(معادل 6 ساعت) حداقل 4.1 میلیون درآمد خواهی داشت و خب فیلدای تحقیقی و صنعتی و .... هم زیاده کلا رشته ایه که به سختی میتونی آدمی بدون کار یا با درآمد پایین تر از 6 تومن پیدا کنی


واقعا خیلی عالیه 
ممنونم از شما و دوستان که وقت میذارید و راهنمایی میکنید
فقط یه سوال اقا من دیپلم فنی دارم و لیسانس از ازاد مشکلی نیس که تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟؟؟

----------


## sinatz

> واقعا عالیه ممنون از لطفی که کردید 
> خیلی خوبه وقتی ادم میخواد یه راهیو بره سختی هاشو بدونه
> اگه نمایل بودید میتونید بگید میانگین درامد ماهیانتون چقدر هست؟؟؟


ببین درآمد بابام کلا زیاد نیست ، نسبت به بقیه داروخانه ها میگم .
همونجور که گفتم مکان داروخانه مهمه ، شهر های بزرگ رو نمی دونم ولی تو شهر های کوچیک مهمه .
روزی ۱.۵ میلیون تا ۲.۵ در میارن ، که نسبت به بقیه خیلی کمتره .
کلا یه پیشوند دکتر که میاد قبل اسم ، همه فکر می کنن پول پارو می کنی 
این از درآمد که باید صرف خرید دارو و پرسنل بشه و ...
البته من اینارو میگم فکر نکنی شغل کم درآمدیه ، الحمد الله وضعیت رفاهی مام خوبه 
بازم اگه سوالی داشتی من در خدمتم ، اگه خودمم ندونم از بابام می پرسم می گم

----------


## LIKELIGHT

> ببین درآمد بابام کلا زیاد نیست ، نسبت به بقیه داروخانه ها میگم .
> همونجور که گفتم مکان داروخانه مهمه ، شهر های بزرگ رو نمی دونم ولی تو شهر های کوچیک مهمه .
> روزی ۱.۵ میلیون تا ۲.۵ در میارن ، که نسبت به بقیه خیلی کمتره .
> کلا یه پیشوند دکتر که میاد قبل اسم ، همه فکر می کنن پول پارو می کنی 
> این از درآمد که باید صرف خرید دارو و پرسنل بشه و ...
> البته من اینارو میگم فکر نکنی شغل کم درآمدیه ، الحمد الله وضعیت رفاهی مام خوبه 
> بازم اگه سوالی داشتی من در خدمتم ، اگه خودمم ندونم از بابام می پرسم می گم


به نظر من که پدر و مادرم کارمند هست عالیه فقط یه سوال اقا راست میگن تو امتیاز گرفتن داروخونه این جانبازی تاثیر داره؟؟؟

----------


## mohsen..

> درس ها واقعا سخته 
> شما باید به اندازه دانشجوی شیمی شیمی بدونی و در حد پزشکی هم اطلاعات پزشکی داشته باشی و انگار داری دو رشته میخونی و 11 ترمه یعنی حدود 5.5 ساله دکتری عمومی میگیری
> بازرا کارش خوبه! اگه سرمایه نداشته باشی و در داروخونه ها مسئول فنی وایسی یک شیفت در روز(معادل 6 ساعت) حداقل 4.1 میلیون درآمد خواهی داشت و خب فیلدای تحقیقی و صنعتی و .... هم زیاده کلا رشته ایه که به سختی میتونی آدمی بدون کار یا با درآمد پایین تر از 6 تومن پیدا کنی


من عاشق داروسازی ام دیگه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## LIKELIGHT

از این جوابی که سنجش به من داده استنباط من اینه که مشکلی برای شرکت در ازمون ندارم نظر شما چیه؟؟

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*به قول عمو کاظم داروسازی در یک نگاه 
فایل پیوست 62073*

----------


## فرشته13

اونجایی که گفتین پولشو دندانپزشکا درمیارن خیلی باحال بود
عشق است دندون

----------


## ehsan_yany

> از این جوابی که سنجش به من داده استنباط من اینه که مشکلی برای شرکت در ازمون ندارم نظر شما چیه؟؟


یعنی خاک تو سر سازمان سنجش با این جواب دادنش!!! انگار میمیرن درست حسابی جواب آدمو بدن.
در مورد سوالتون شما مدرک کاردانی گرفتی بعد کارشناسی دیگه (کارشناسی ناپیوسته) میتونی از مدرک کاردانی به جای مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربی استفاده کنی و با همون دیپلم فنی هم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی. که البته در اون صورت معدل برای شما تاثیری نخواهد داشت (چه بهتر) و کل ترازاتون رو کنکور تعیین میکنه.

----------


## LIKELIGHT

> یعنی خاک تو سر سازمان سنجش با این جواب دادنش!!! انگار میمیرن درست حسابی جواب آدمو بدن.
> در مورد سوالتون شما مدرک کاردانی گرفتی بعد کارشناسی دیگه (کارشناسی ناپیوسته) میتونی از مدرک کاردانی به جای مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربی استفاده کنی و با همون دیپلم فنی هم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی. که البته در اون صورت معدل برای شما تاثیری نخواهد داشت (چه بهتر) و کل ترازاتون رو کنکور تعیین میکنه.


واقعا این سایت من و شگفت زده کرد واقعا سپاس گزارم از دوستان که وقت میگذارند و کمک میکنند واقعا لطف دارید

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان بعد دکترای حرفه ایی کسی داروسازی کسی ادامه بده دارو بخونه چ میشه؟یعنی تخصص بگیره..درامدش چطوره

----------


## Hellish

> چقدر اهدافت مشخصه
> من همه گرایش های دارو واسم جذابه


*هَمه بهم میگـن خیلی آینده نگری×! بـدرد نمیخوره!

امـا من خودَم کلیــــــــ انرژی مثبت میگیرم وقتی به هـدفم فکر میکنم*

----------


## After4Ever

> دوستان بعد دکترای حرفه ایی کسی داروسازی کسی ادامه بده دارو بخونه چ میشه؟یعنی تخصص بگیره..درامدش چطوره


تخصص برای استاد شدن بدرد می خوره ...هرچند بدرد داروخونه هم می خوره ...کسی که تخصص داشته باشه امتیاز بیشتری برای داروخونه زدن داره....درامد متخصص ها هم درصدی از عممومی ها بالاتره

----------


## LIKELIGHT

> یعنی خاک تو سر سازمان سنجش با این جواب دادنش!!! انگار میمیرن درست حسابی جواب آدمو بدن.
> در مورد سوالتون شما مدرک کاردانی گرفتی بعد کارشناسی دیگه (کارشناسی ناپیوسته) میتونی از مدرک کاردانی به جای مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربی استفاده کنی و با همون دیپلم فنی هم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی. که البته در اون صورت معدل برای شما تاثیری نخواهد داشت (چه بهتر) و کل ترازاتون رو کنکور تعیین میکنه.


اقا یه سوال دیگه چرا میگید تاثیر نداره پس خوبه؟؟؟ من صفر کیلومترم !!!!
یکی هم من میترسم بخونم بعد کنکور به این شکل حذف بشه و من نابود!! منظورم اینه من از الان شروع کنم باس 3 سال حداقل بخونم تا قبول شم ایا 98 کنکور داریم؟؟ به این شکل؟؟ نشه من بخونم بعد بگن خوش اومدی!!!
نظر شما چیه؟؟

----------


## ehsan_yany

> اقا یه سوال دیگه چرا میگید تاثیر نداره پس خوبه؟؟؟ من صفر کیلومترم !!!!
> یکی هم من میترسم بخونم بعد کنکور به این شکل حذف بشه و من نابود!! منظورم اینه من از الان شروع کنم باس 3 سال حداقل بخونم تا قبول شم ایا 98 کنکور داریم؟؟ به این شکل؟؟ نشه من بخونم بعد بگن خوش اومدی!!!
> نظر شما چیه؟؟


به نظر من شما طوری برنامه ریزی کنید که حتما کنکور ۹۷ قبول شید.(حتی اگه صفر کیلومتر هم باشید با تلاش زیاد میتونید کنکور ۹۷ نتیجه بگیرید) هنوز معلوم نیست شرایط کنکور ۹۸ چطوریه و نباید ریسک کنید

----------


## LIKELIGHT

> به نظر من شما طوری برنامه ریزی کنید که حتما کنکور ۹۷ قبول شید.(حتی اگه صفر کیلومتر هم باشید با تلاش زیاد میتونید کنکور ۹۷ نتیجه بگیرید) هنوز معلوم نیست شرایط کنکور ۹۸ چطوریه و نباید ریسک کنید


اخه اینجوری نمیشه من الان از سربازی برگشتم و........
من هیچ اونی که الان سوم قدیمه 
یعنی 97 فقط یه بار کنکور میده؟؟؟ نمیتونه پشت کنکور باشه ؟؟؟  یا چی الان برنامه ریزی کنم برا 3 سال یعنی ****** میرم واقعا گیج شدم از کارهای این مملکت

----------


## frog

> درس ها واقعا سخته 
> شما باید به اندازه دانشجوی شیمی شیمی بدونی و در حد پزشکی هم اطلاعات پزشکی داشته باشی و انگار داری دو رشته میخونی و 11 ترمه یعنی حدود 5.5 ساله دکتری عمومی میگیری
> بازرا کارش خوبه! اگه سرمایه نداشته باشی و در داروخونه ها مسئول فنی وایسی یک شیفت در روز(معادل 6 ساعت) حداقل 4.1 میلیون درآمد خواهی داشت و خب فیلدای تحقیقی و صنعتی و .... هم زیاده کلا رشته ایه که به سختی میتونی آدمی بدون کار یا با درآمد پایین تر از 6 تومن پیدا کنی


این ترم شیمی عمومی 1و2نظری عملی داریم
یعنی ترمای بعد سخته؟! :Yahoo (2): 
منو بگو گفتم تمرین بدن میدم شما حل کنی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## frog

> اونجایی که گفتین پولشو دندانپزشکا درمیارن خیلی باحال بود
> عشق است دندون


واقعا 
داروخونه زدن+برسرمایه امتیازم میخاد تازه باید شهرت داروخونه بخاد

تخصصم فقط سم شناسی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## _LuNa_

> این ترم شیمی عمومی 1و2نظری عملی داریم
> یعنی ترمای بعد سخته؟!
> منو بگو گفتم تمرین بدم میدم شما حل کنی


سلام خوبین؟

ببخشید شما این ترم«شیمی مورتیمر»میخونین؟!

ممنون

----------


## par.rah

> این ترم شیمی عمومی 1و2نظری عملی داریم
> یعنی ترمای بعد سخته؟!
> منو بگو گفتم تمرین بدن میدم شما حل کنی


ترم 1 که عشقو حاله  :Yahoo (4): 
شیمی عمومی آسونه خیلی !
بذار برسی به انگل و ویروس |:
بفرست تمریناتو اما  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## par.rah

> سلام خوبین؟
> 
> ببخشید شما این ترم«شیمی مورتیمر»میخونین؟!
> 
> ممنون



اول ایول به عکس امضات  :Yahoo (4): 
اما واقعا پشیمونم که تو این دانشگاه تحصیل میکنم چون جو وردیمون واقعا بده :Yahoo (1): 
بعد اینکه منبع آزمون علوم پایه مورتیمر بوده اما اساتید کتابای دیگه هم میگن 
مثلا به ما علاوه بر مورتیمر توصیه کردن شیمی عمومی اتکینز، ماهان، سیلبربرگ رو هم بخونیم

----------


## par.rah

> واقعا 
> داروخونه زدن+برسرمایه امتیازم میخاد تازه باید شهرت داروخونه بخاد
> 
> تخصصم فقط سم شناسی



بیوتکنولوژی دارویی یا اقتصاد دارو فقط |:

----------


## par.rah

> دوستان بعد دکترای حرفه ایی کسی داروسازی کسی ادامه بده دارو بخونه چ میشه؟یعنی تخصص بگیره..درامدش چطوره



اگه کسی پی اچ دی های دارو رو داشته باشه (که فعلا تو ایران 11 تاست) 2200 امتیاز میگیره برای زدن داروخونه(عمومی 2000 تاست) +  مسئول فنی داروخونه هم که میشه تقریبا 1و نیم برابر دکتری حرفا ای حقوق  میگیره+ احتمال جذب شدن در کارخونه و ها و رفتن به فاز صنعت/پژوهش واسش  بیشتره

----------


## zz.nnt

> شنیدم که برای پایان نامه خیلی سخت میگیرن طوری که خیلیا نمیتونن تو ۵سال و نیم تمومش کنن.درسته؟


هیچکس سوال منو جواب نمیده؟

----------


## frog

> هیچکس سوال منو جواب نمیده؟


منم مثه شما شنیدم

----------


## frog

> ترم 1 که عشقو حاله 
> شیمی عمومی آسونه خیلی !
> بذار برسی به انگل و ویروس |:
> بفرست تمریناتو اما


من ک نگفتم سخته :Yahoo (21): 
ی دوست دارم ترم 3 میگفت ب استاد باکتری گفته ببخشید انگل دارید :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (4): 
مثلا میخاسته بپرسه شما استاد انگل شناسی
اوکی

----------


## _LuNa_

> اول ایول به عکس امضات 
> اما واقعا پشیمونم که تو این دانشگاه تحصیل میکنم چون جو وردیمون واقعا بده
> بعد اینکه منبع آزمون علوم پایه مورتیمر بوده اما اساتید کتابای دیگه هم میگن 
> مثلا به ما علاوه بر مورتیمر توصیه کردن شیمی عمومی اتکینز، ماهان، سیلبربرگ رو هم بخونیم


سلام لطف دارین جناب رحمانی

بله متاسفانه همینطور هستش....

ممنون از پاسختون آقای دکتر.

----------


## par.rah

> من ک نگفتم سخته
> ی دوست دارم ترم 3 میگفت ب استاد باکتری گفته ببخشید انگل دارید
> مثلا میخاسته بپرسه شما استاد انگل شناسی
> اوکی


من هنوز انگلو شروع نکردم به خوندن!
10 جلسه جزوش 200 صفحه شده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## frog

> من هنوز انگلو شروع نکردم به خوندن!
> 10 جلسه جزوش 200 صفحه شده


خوب میکنی :Yahoo (4): 










اومدم جزوه بنویسم برق رفت :Yahoo (2): 
تاصبح بیداربودیم ک بیادک نیومد :Yahoo (4): دوستان گرامی موقع انتخاب رشته شهرخودتون الویت قرار بدید ک بعد ب غلط کردن نیوفتید :Yahoo (4): 

خوابگاه خوبه ولی اگ یکی بود کارتو میکرد دیگه عالی میشد :Yahoo (4): 
نقل نگیرید لطفا
تایپیک خراب نشه

----------

